# Anyone out there?



## Okiezac (Nov 10, 2008)

Not to complain, but I'm starting to feel like I joined a forum that is not very active/busy? How many members do you guys have anyway? Just not seeing alot of posting.. sorry..


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi we are here and we are in the process of trying to get even more active members on the site to so please don't let a quiet day or two put you off. Keep posting


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Okiezac said:


> Not to complain, but I'm starting to feel like I joined a forum that is not very active/busy? How many members do you guys have anyway? Just not seeing alot of posting.. sorry..


Your not complaining... its a valid question. Surtees and I spread the fertilizer here. we (everyone) do have good discussions about rules, equipment plus we poke fun. so join us get to know us and enjoy the information and friendship.


----------



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

Okiezac said:


> Not to complain, but I'm starting to feel like I joined a forum that is not very active/busy? How many members do you guys have anyway? Just not seeing alot of posting.. sorry..


*Okiezac*​,
Please to met you, hows your game? I don't post as often as I should so I;ll try and fix that. :headbang:

PS. love your avatar!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

marto97 said:


> *Okiezac*​,
> Please to met you, hows your game? I don't post as often as I should so I;ll try and fix that. :headbang:
> 
> PS. love your avatar!


One thing about his avatar is that it can hit the bal better then Bob can.:rofl:


----------



## Okiezac (Nov 10, 2008)

marto97 said:


> *Okiezac*​,
> Please to met you, hows your game? I don't post as often as I should so I;ll try and fix that. :headbang:
> 
> PS. love your avatar!


Good to meet you as well, my game i shoot 80ish.. handicap is 12. But this is my first year of "really" playing golf


----------



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

Okiezac said:


> Good to meet you as well, my game i shoot 80ish.. handicap is 12. But this is my first year of "really" playing golf


A 12 handicap and your first real year! That's pretty awesome. I've been playing for 35 years my cap is 8, it kind of worked it's way up this year because I didn't play as much. But at the end of the year I posted my 2 best rounds since the spring 77 and followed that up with a 75. :rofl:


----------



## Okiezac (Nov 10, 2008)

marto97 said:


> A 12 handicap and your first real year! That's pretty awesome. I've been playing for 35 years my cap is 8, it kind of worked it's way up this year because I didn't play as much. But at the end of the year I posted my 2 best rounds since the spring 77 and followed that up with a 75. :rofl:




yeah i played when i was 5 6 and 7 but stopped for a shot at serious baseball. Now im 25 and too weak for MLB, and golf has filled the void that i couldnt fill by going back to high school and playing football and baseball.. lol 

love me some golf! bout to go to the simulator today and play spyglass


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Dang you two... I not even worthy to stand in your presence.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

don't worry Bob we can be hacks together I don't need a low handicap to enjoy a round of golf it would be nice.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> don't worry Bob we can be hacks together I don't need a low handicap to enjoy a round of golf it would be nice.


Luke: We just keep improving the hacking not golf :rofl:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

to true Bob to true


----------

